# Tv LG no enciende (led rojo parpadea 3 veces).



## Lummox (Oct 8, 2021)

Hola, tengo el siguiente problema con una tv lg 32lf592u:

Al encenderla, parpadea el led rojo 3 veces y luego se apaga. la televisión no hace nada más, ni se encienden los leds ni nada.

por lo que me he estado informando, he medido algunos valores de la fuente, adjunto las fotos para que se vean.

Decir que he probado a puentear p-dim con pwr-on (que si no estoy equivocado el pwr-on es el cable azul y el p-dim el último cable de la otra fila de pines del conector).

El pequeño chip es el controlador de backlight (si no me equivoco). decir también que las mediciones se han tomado con la main y la regleta de leds conectadas.

Perdonar mi ignorancia en estos temas, a ver si me podéis echar un cable por favor y decirme por donde puedo seguir .

Un saludo!


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 8, 2021)

No se fuerza ningún puente en la fuente (ni en orden de encendido ni en activar el backlight) con la mainboard conectada a ella, ya que te la puedes cargar. Esperemos que ese error no te haya empeorado la falla.

Conociendo esos TVs, lo más probable es que la falla original sean los leds. Si no tienes experiencia, te recomiendo llevar el TV con alguien que sepa, porque manipular y desmontar el display no tiene margen de error. Si lo quiebras, adiós TV.

De todas formas, deberías intentar medir los voltajes de las subfuentes en la mainboard, pero volvemos a lo mismo: si no tienes nociones de cómo diagnosticar y resolver un problema en un TV, estarás en aprietos.


----------



## Lummox (Oct 8, 2021)

No, quizás me he explicado mal. No he puenteado nada teniendo la main conectada. El puente ha sido sólo con la fuente, para ver si los leds se encendían, pero no lo hacen. A lo de tener la main conectada, me refería que los valores que he puesto en las fotos, son con todos los componentes conectados, por aclarar esto por si era necesario también tomar mediciones con algun componente (main o led's) desconectados.

Sobre desmontar los paneles, no hay problema, son varias las televisiones que he reparado (hace poco transformé una con lámparas ccfl a led), por ese lado "no hay riesgo" (lo entrecomillo por que siempre existe, hasta para el más experimentado).

Sobre medir las subfuentes, me pondré a ello, pero mi duda es... si el problema estuviera en la main, si al conectar la fuente sola (sin la main), y hacer el puente, no deberían encender los leds?.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 8, 2021)

Es que con la prueba que hiciste (de forzar el encendido de la fuente solo con los leds conectados a ella) y siguen sin encender los leds, entonces ya te puede dar indicadores de dónde dirigirte.

Como te digo, probablemente el problema esté en los leds, porque los valores de DRV-ON, P-DIM y PWR-ON los veo en sus valores normales.


----------



## Lummox (Oct 9, 2021)

Vale, pero lo estoy haciendo bien, no? Es decir, la manera de encender manualmente los leds, sería desconectando la main y puenteando P-Dim y Pwr-On, no?

Con Drv-On no tengo que hacer nada?


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 9, 2021)

Tengo entendido que es DRV-ON con el voltaje stand-by, que en tu caso el único voltaje de salida de la fuente son 13,2v.

Lo recomendable es usar una resistencia de 1K para unir esos pines.

Ve cómo te va y postea resultados.

Además, no has mencionado o quizás aún no has hecho una prueba importante. Con todo conectado originalmente (conectar fuente con su mainboard y sin forzar ningún puente), intenta prender el TV con su botonera o control remoto y ve qué voltaje te arroja en la salida de los leds (midiendo entre sus cables). Si el voltaje intenta elevarse a los 120v (que debería arrojar) y luego se caen, es porque la carga a esa fuente (los leds) están con un circuito abierto, lo que sería otro indicador más para sospechar de los leds.


----------



## Lummox (Oct 9, 2021)

Perdona que haga preguntas tontas, pero por enterarme bien... (que si termino de romper la tv tampoco pasa nada, ya está rota jejeje) pero si puedo evitarlo por no preguntar, mejor.

Basándome en las fotos que puse en el primer post, tendría que puentear P-Dim con PWR-On, y a su vez P-Dim -> Resistencia de 1k -> DRV-On?


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 9, 2021)

No he visto que se puentee P-DIM con algo. Los que importan son el voltaje stand-by con PWR-ON (para que "encienda" la fuente) y DRV-ON con el voltaje stand-by (para que enciendan los leds).

Como en tu caso el único voltaje que aparece en la tabla son 13.2v, entonces no tendrías que hacer ningún puente respecto a PWR-ON, ya que ese puente es necesario cuando tienes fuentes que entregan un voltaje stand-by de 3.5v, y además tienen otros voltajes en el secundario (como de 12v y 24v) que necesitan el pulso de activación de PWR-ON para que dichos voltajes aparezcan.

En tu lugar, mejor haría la medición del voltaje a la salida de los leds con todo conectado originalmente en base a lo que se te comentó antes. Como te digo, yo creo lo tuyo es un problema de leds.


----------



## Lummox (Oct 9, 2021)

Vale, comento lo que me ha pasado. He conectado de nuevo la corriente a la TV, después de haber estado sin corriente desde ayer, para probar esto último que me has dicho y para mi sorpresa, al conectar el cable de corriente, el led de stand-by estaba fijo, sin parpadear. He mirado en el conector que alimenta los leds y tenía 117v (los que tienen que llegar), he encendido la tv, pero nada, no hay retroiluminación, ni nada. El led rojo parpadea unas veces y luego se apaga. He probado a quitar corriente y al volver a ponerla vuelve a parpadear 3 veces el led rojo.

No se si esto es sinónimo claro de que son los leds...

Ahora mido de nuevo la tensión que le llega al conector que alimenta los leds (con todo conectado normalmente) y me marca 265V, pero el led de stand-by esta apagado....


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 9, 2021)

Todos los que estamos en este mundo, sabemos que esos TVs LG con ese tipo de iluminación (que son leds 3535 de 6v x 1w; +ancho) fallan mucho en TVs de cualquier pulgada. 

Si sabes desmontar pantallas (en base a los trabajos que has hecho antes), mejor anda a la segura para descartar con certeza que sea algo de los leds.


----------



## Lummox (Oct 9, 2021)

Vale, entonces seguiré por ahí. Desmontaré el panel y comprobaré las tiras de led. Con una fuente (cargador de un móvil por ejemplo) que me de 5V, podría probar las tiras o los leds por separado?. No tengo comprobador de leds.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 9, 2021)

Si te arroja 5v con eso podrás comprobar los leds *individualmente*. Seguramente tendrás que raspar un poco la tira para exponer el cobre y hacer las pruebas.


----------



## Lummox (Oct 9, 2021)

Genial, muchas gracias skynetronics, a la tarde me liaré a ello y comento resultados ^_^


----------



## StevenRock (Oct 9, 2021)

Buen día tengo un problema con un tv LG 32cs460 el cual no enciende y solo parpadea 3 veces el LED del standby , además probando la fuente manualmente si se activa presentando los 12v y 24v. Pero al conectar a la Main no aparece esos voltaje pero si envía la tarjeta Main la tensión de pwr_on y inv_on, pero no sé activa además en el pin ERROR tengo un voltaje de 2.5v, entonces no se a que se debería  el problema
La fuente de alimentación
Tarjeta Main EAX64437505 (1.0)


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Revisaste capacitores y led?


----------



## StevenRock (Oct 9, 2021)

Si incluso cambie un capacitor (680uf)por estar inflado, probé los LED de la pantalla activando de forma manual la fuente de alimentación (pwr_on + inv_on + 3.5v), del cual si verifique que encendía los LED, pero no sé cuál es el problema porq al conectar de nuevo la tarjeta Main y encenderlo si aparece los voltajes de pwr_on y del inv_on que están por los 3.34v, de lo cual se deberá activar la fuente pero no es asi.


----------



## DJ T3 (Oct 9, 2021)

Te dejo el manual de la main; Service Manual free download,schematics,datasheets,eeprom bins,pcb,repair info for test equipment and electronics
Publica el modelo de la fuente o su respectivo manual de servicio


----------



## Lummox (Oct 13, 2021)

Hola de nuevo, después de unos días, he podido seguir con la televisión. A simple vista no me di cuenta cuando desmonté la tv, sobre todo por el lado visible del panel, pero por el lado que da hacia el interior, me doy cuenta que el cristal está agrietado T.T

Por lo que definitivamente creo que no vale la pena seguir con la reparación. Ahora... antes de tirar la toalla, tengo una última duda.

Tengo otra TV Lg, de las mismas pulgadas, concretamente una 32lv300c. Esta es de una gama más baja en cuanto a funcionalidades. 

Mi pregunta es...

Puedo aprovechar la main y la fuente de alimentación que parecen estar bien de la tv con la pantalla rota, y ponerla en la otra televisión?.


----------



## skynetronics (Oct 13, 2021)

Yo creo que no, porque seguramente el backlight es distinto. Tendrías que ver con qué voltaje trabajan esos leds y cómo activarlos.

Quizás podrías esperar la posibilidad de tener un TV con el panel bueno y un problema electrónico para entre los 2 TVs hacer uno, pero deben ser de modelos similares, no como el que indicas en el post anterior.

De todas formas, si lo que te interesa es aprender, podrías desmontar de todas formas el panel del TV que tienes quebrado para confirmar si efectivamente era un problema de leds.


----------



## seralej (Feb 7, 2022)

Hola a todos,

Yo tengo el mismo problema con una LG 43UJ620V. Ayer funcionaba perfectamente. La última vez que encendió se vio el logo de LG, se escucho el audio y luego se apagó. Desde ese momento, ya no quiso encender más. Tengo que tener presionado el botón de encendido en la tele/mando para que se vea ese destello de luz mostrando el logo de LG con una raya gorda central (pero muy tenue). Después el piloto rojo parpadea 3 veces. Parece que cada vez se vea más tenue el logo.

Mediciones realizadas con placas y leds conectados:
La tensión en LED1+ y LED2+ llega a un pico de 160-200v al tener pulsado el botón de Power, si no no sucede nada. No se si será correcta la medición, ya que los led se apagan al instante. La tensión en LED1- y LED2- oscila entre 3-4-0v. Imagino que será un error del instrumento y que es 0V, ya que mido lo mismo al desconectar los leds de la placa.
No obstante, cuando presiono una sola vez (sin tenerlo presionado)el botón de Power, el televisor se enciende y se apaga. Lo noto porque veo como se activa y desactiva el laser del conector SPDIF.

Quiero hacerme con un probador de leds para ver si se trata de un problema en los leds. Si no llega a ser eso, probaría a desoldar y a medir esos 3 capacitores electrolíticos de color morado.
Subo imágenes con las medidas (Los voltajes no reportadas corresponden con lo indicado en la placa (13,3V)).

Espero me puedan ayudar.
Muchas gracias de antemano.
Saludos.


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 7, 2022)

Hace una semana tuve que reparar en el taller ese mismo TV y tenía problema de leds. En mi caso sólo se había fundido uno.

Aunque no todos los TVs siendo del mismo modelo tienen necesariamente el mismo backlight, en mi caso era así.

Desconozco tu experiencia y habilidades en reparación de TVs, pero te puedo decir que desmontar el panel de un TV no es como cambiar un condensador en una placa. Es un trabajo delicado, ya que si manipulas mal el panel y éste se quiebra, chau TV.


----------



## seralej (Feb 7, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Hace una semana tuve que reparar en el taller ese mismo TV y tenía problema de leds. En mi caso sólo se había fundido uno.
> 
> Aunque no todos los TVs siendo del mismo modelo tienen necesariamente el mismo backlight, en mi caso era así.
> 
> Desconozco tu experiencia y habilidades en reparación de TVs, pero te puedo decir que desmontar el panel de un TV no es como cambiar un condensador en una placa. Es un trabajo delicado, ya que si manipulas mal el panel y éste se quiebra, chau TV.


Hola,
Gracias por la rápida respuesta. 
Experiencia 0, ya que la televisión dañada es la mía y no reparo televisores. 
Tendría que estar seguro de que sean los leds en un 70-80%, antes de arriesgarme a desmontar ese panel. La gente dice que es un trabajo delicado, pero hasta que uno no toca algo con sus propias manos, no sabe exactamente cuanto delicado pueda llegar a ser un trabajo así.. 

También debería valorar cuanto me costaría llevarlo a reparar. Si el arreglo llegara a costar unos 150-180 dolares, ya casi ni los vale la tele. En ese caso, si que arriesgaría yo mismo a hace el trabajo, también dependiendo de cuanto cuesta cada una de esas tiras de led. 
Aunque estuviera solo un led quemado, preferiría cambiar todas las tiras de led y así, no arriesgar a tener que desmontar todo el panel de nuevo en unos mese porque se ha quemado otro led.

Estaba pensando en  comprar un comprobador de led, eso me diría si la falla está en los leds, 
¿No es así?
¿Las tensiones en las fotos están bien?
¿Cuánto podría costar en dolares (para hacerme una idea) un trabajo así y las tiras de leds?

Muchas gracias.
Saludos


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 7, 2022)

Al menos yo te comento mi experiencia con un TV igual al que tienes tú, con la falla que tuve y cómo lo solucioné. Probablemente tu caso no sea distinto por la falla que describes.

Todo depende del sector (si estás aislado de grandes centros urbanos), país y accesibilidad a repuestos, pero por lo general lo razonable sería pagar un tercio o un máximo de 40% al costo del TV.

Comprarte un comprobador de leds con display puede ser útil para probar las tiras completas, como los que venden los chinos. Yo al menos que estoy medianamente dedicado a esto, me es mucho más fácil y rápido detectar tiras o leds con problemas, pero para alguien que no esté dedicado a esto, no sé si se justifique la compra de algo así para un único uso. 

Hay personas que usan sólo portapilas (2 pilas de 1.5v en serie) para probar leds, pero eso te puede servir para comprobar leds de 3v, como ocurre en el caso del TV que tienes tú siempre y cuando sean los mismos leds que yo subí en la foto.


----------



## seralej (Feb 7, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Al menos yo te comento mi experiencia con un TV igual al que tienes tú, con la falla que tuve y cómo lo solucioné. Probablemente tu caso no sea distinto por la falla que describes.
> 
> Todo depende del sector (si estás aislado de grandes centros urbanos), país y accesibilidad a repuestos, pero por lo general lo razonable sería pagar un tercio o un máximo de 40% al costo del TV.
> 
> ...


Hola, 
el comentario de arriba no iba en este post. Lo que pasa es que me confundí y lo copie aquí.
Me queda una última duda. ¿Sabrías decirme si esos valores de tensión en las fotos son correctos?
Muchas gracias por tu ayuda y disculpa el mal entendido.
Saludos
¿Cómo se puede borrar un comentario?


----------



## skynetronics (Feb 7, 2022)

No son correctos, pero no es porque haya un problema en la fuente, es porque como tienes algún led con problemas, el circuito no se cierra correctamente.

Si tu sistema de backlight es el mismo que subí en la foto, la fuente en condiciones normales arroja alimentación para dos canales. En el primero deberían ser cerca de 61v (para alimentar 18 leds de 3.2v c/u), y en el segundo casi 62v aprox (también para 18 leds de 3.2v c/u). 

Si calculas el voltaje, te darás cuenta por qué fallan, porque el fabricante lo hace así para que cuando falle, idealmente te compres otro TV en lugar de repararlo. Así que después de solucionar el problema con los leds, debes bajar el voltaje de salida que va hacia los leds.


----------



## seralej (Abr 10, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> No son correctos, pero no es porque haya un problema en la fuente, es porque como tienes algún led con problemas, el circuito no se cierra correctamente.
> 
> Si tu sistema de backlight es el mismo que subí en la foto, la fuente en condiciones normales arroja alimentación para dos canales. En el primero deberían ser cerca de 61v (para alimentar 18 leds de 3.2v c/u), y en el segundo casi 62v aprox (también para 18 leds de 3.2v c/u).
> 
> Si calculas el voltaje, te darás cuenta por qué fallan, porque el fabricante lo hace así para que cuando falle, idealmente te compres otro TV en lugar de repararlo. Así que después de solucionar el problema con los leds, debes bajar el voltaje de salida que va hacia los leds.


Hola, hoy me he puesto y he cambiado los leds de la televisión. ¿Me podrías explicar como calibrar el voltaje de los leds?
He medido la tensión en cada canal y el multímetro marca 57V.
Una pena, lo tenía ya todo bien montado, pero ha sido encajar el marco en un ángulo y ha hecho crack...jajaja. Menos mal que es solo el ángulo


Saludos y gracias


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2022)

Esperamos que no, pero eso suele ir agrandandose poco a poco. 

Se supone que el voltaje de los Led los calibra la propia fuente de corriente.


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 10, 2022)

seralej dijo:


> Hola, hoy me he puesto y he cambiado los leds de la televisión. ¿Me podrías explicar como calibrar el voltaje de los leds?
> He medido la tensión en cada canal y el multímetro marca 57V.
> Una pena, lo tenía ya todo bien montado, pero ha sido encajar el marco en un ángulo y ha hecho crack...jajaja. Menos mal que es solo el ángulo
> 
> ...


Al menos lo que hice yo fue retirar en la fuente las resistencias R117, R118 y R119. Son resistencias SMD, así que hazlo con cuidado.

La idea es que compares qué tanto bajó la tensión de salida a los leds antes y después de esa modificación.


----------



## seralej (Abr 10, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Esperamos que no, pero eso suele ir agrandandose poco a poco.
> 
> Se supone que el voltaje de los Led los calibra la propia fuente de corriente.



La raja va de lateral al lado superior de ese mismo ángulo, no va hacia el centro de la pantalla. No creo que se agrande. Está claro, no creo que ese panel aguantaría ser desmontado otra vez....jajajaja. He visto videos donde la gente los removía los paneles con cierta facilidad , pero en esta televisión, el panel es una lamina sujeta con un marco de plástico que además va a presión. El marco externo debería ir solo atornillado y con una lamina de espuma/goma para amortiguar. Eso de tenerlo que meter a presión ... Es evidente que no lo hacen para que la gente los desarme.
Sobre la calibración, había visto un vídeo de uno que entraba en un menú de esos secretos y desde ahí realizaba una calibración. No se si es necesaria o menos. El problema es que ya no lo encuentro.
Saludos


skynetronics dijo:


> Al menos lo que hice yo fue retirar en la fuente las resistencias R117, R118 y R119. Son resistencias SMD, así que hazlo con cuidado.
> 
> La idea es que compares qué tanto bajó la tensión de salida a los leds antes y después de esa modificación.


Antes de cambiar los led me marcaba casi unos 200-300V en cada canal. Ahora mido 57V en cada uno y se acerca mucho a los 61V que me dijiste. ¿Cómo se si está bien?
Gracias.
Saludos


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 10, 2022)

seralej dijo:


> La raja va de lateral al lado superior de ese mismo ángulo, no va hacia el centro de la pantalla. No creo que se agrande. Esta claro, no creo que ese panel aguantaría ser desmontado otra vez....jajajaja. He visto videos donde la gente los removía los paneles con cierta facilidad , pero en esta televisión, el panel es una lamina sujeta con un marco de plástico que además va a presión. El marco externo debería ir solo atornillado y con una lamina de espuma/goma para amortiguar. Eso de tenerlo que meter a presión es ... Es evidente que no lo hacen para que la gente los desarme.
> Sobre la calibración, había visto un vídeo de uno que entraba en un menú de esos secretos y desde ahí realizaba una calibración. No se si es necesaria o menos. El problema es que ya no lo encuentro.
> Saludos


También se puede calibrar via menú de servicio, pero hay que tener en cuenta que para esos casos:

1) Necesitas el control de servicio LG, y probablemente no lo tienes
2) No todos los TVs LG pueden tener la opción para ajustar el backlight en el menú.

Por eso, la opción que di es más "simple", ya que no necesitas control de servicio. Acá tengo una foto de lo que hice en mi registro (foto del área con las resistencias que retiré). Si haces la modificación reportas cuánto lograste bajar el voltaje.

PD: Esperemos que la trizadura no pase a mayores, jeje.


seralej dijo:


> Antes de cambiar los led me marcaba casi unos 200-300V en cada canal. Ahora mido 57V en cada uno y se acerca mucho a los 61V que me dijiste. ¿Cómo se si está bien?


Tienes 57 V dividido en 18 leds = 3.16v por cada led.

Cada led de este tipo admite en teoría un máximo de 3.2 V, así que como verás estás muy cerca del límite. Lo ideal es bajar esa tensión para que trabajen más holgados.

A todo esto, ¿qué hiciste para reemplazar las tiras malas? ¿Compraste el kit completo? ¿Reemplazaste solo los leds fundidos? ¿Cuántos habían malos? ¿Cómo los comprobaste al final?


----------



## seralej (Abr 10, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> También se puede calibrar via menú de servicio, pero hay que tener en cuenta que para esos casos:
> 
> 1) Necesitas el control de servicio LG, y probablemente no lo tienes
> 2) No todos los TVs LG pueden tener la opción para ajustar el backlight en el menú.
> ...


Tengo una duda.
He medido 59,5V en cada canal de leds (la televisión tiene 2 independientes). En la placa pone 58V.
Entiendo que en cada tramo la tensión debería ser de 3,2V x 18Leds = 57,6V
¿Qué voltaje debería medir?

Muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 10, 2022)

Una cosa es el valor nominal (lo que sale serigrafiado en la fuente) y otro es el valor real.

La idea es que el voltaje por led sea menos que el voltaje máximo que admite. 

Con la modificación que yo hice (tal cual lo he dicho en los comentarios), hice bajar el voltaje de los 61v que tenía hacia cada canal en forma original, a un voltaje de 56v aprox.

Quizás pierdas un poco de brillo (la mayoría de las veces es imperceptible al ojo), pero harás que cada led funcione más "relajado" al tener menos presión eléctrica entre sus extremos.


----------



## seralej (Abr 10, 2022)

skynetronics dijo:


> Una cosa es el valor nominal (lo que sale serigrafiado en la fuente) y otro es el valor real.
> 
> La idea es que el voltaje por led sea menos que el voltaje máximo que admite.
> 
> ...


?Como tengo que proceder? ¿Quito todas y mido o quito una a la vez?
Gracias


----------



## seralej (Abr 10, 2022)

Estaba pensando en quitar 4 resistencia para atenuar un poco más la tensión, pero en lugar de quitarlas, las cortocircuitaría con un trozo de cable. Quitar el trozo de cable me resultaría más fácil que soldar una resistencia SMD 
¿Cómo lo ves?


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Abr 10, 2022)

Igual me equivoco, pero si para disminuir la tensión se quitan resistencias.. cortocircuitarlas incrementará la tensión, imagino.

Me explico, las resistencias están en paralelo y al quitar una el valor (Ohmios) de la suma del conjunto paralelo asciende.


----------



## skynetronics (Abr 10, 2022)

seralej dijo:


> Estaba pensando en quitar 4 resistencia para atenuar un poco más la tensión, pero en lugar de quitarlas, las cortocircuitaría con un trozo de cable. Quitar el trozo de cable me resultaría más fácil que soldar una resistencia SMD
> ¿Cómo lo ves?


¿Cómo lo veo? Lo veo terrible 🤣.

Sólo quita las resistencias tal como se ha dicho y ya está.


----------



## hellfire4 (Abr 10, 2022)

Lo dejo para que lo tengan a mano, espero que les ayude


----------



## seralej (Abr 10, 2022)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Igual me equivoco, pero si para disminuir la tensión se quitan resistencias.. cortocircuitarlas incrementará la tensión, imagino.
> 
> Me explico, las resistencias están en paralelo y al quitar una el valor (Ohmios) de la suma del conjunto paralelo asciende.


Si, si, me confundí con las R en serie


----------

